# Customer support telephone number for Mcafee



## TRipley (8 Jun 2012)

Hello,

I'm having trouble downloading a purchased McAfee anti virus product but I can't find an Irish customer support telephone number.

Their web-site service section is not helpful as all they offer is email and 'live chat' between 9am and 5pm when I'm not able to be at my home computer.

thanks, 
TRipley


----------



## Boyd (8 Jun 2012)

Google is your friend.....

[broken link removed]

Regional Offices 	
Ireland / Eire
Europe, Middle East and Africa (EMEA) Headquarters 
McAfee Ireland Ltd.
Building 2000, City Gate
Mahon, Cork
Ireland
Tel: +353 (21) 467-2000 
Fax: +353 (21) 452-0058


----------

